# Of Brethil and Gondolin......



## redline2200 (Jan 14, 2003)

Were Brethil and Gondolin located in Beleriand? I remember thinking they were but I am not sure if I'm right. And also, where was Beleriand in relation to Middle earth? I know it sank into the sea and stuff but I'm not sure exactly were it was. Does anyone have a map of ME adn Beleriand?


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a map I found that shows the drowned lands of Beleriand. 
Beleriand is not different from Middle-Earth. It is a part of it. It once was west of the lands that the LOTR takes place.
Gondolin and Brethil were parts of it. The first a great hidden stone city. The second a forest.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 14, 2003)

I would say also that there is not a great distance between The Hidden City and Brethil.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

You can look at the Useful Bereliand Map in the Sil.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *You can look at the Useful Bereliand Map in the Sil. *


Actually the map there is not so good.It is too small.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

> Actually the map there is not so good.It is too small.



No,it is divided into pieces and when you click on them they appear on a single BIG sheet of paper.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *No,it is divided into pieces and when you click on them they appear on a single BIG sheet of paper. *


How Big?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

> How Big?



Hey,are having a serious conversation or what? 

Well,probably,A4 format.But ,Gil,they are BIG ENOUGH!


----------

